# Big Als Scarborough Fish Special



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html

did anyone see the six banded frontosa cichlids? I was gonna drop by and get some but the quality of the frontosas were soo poor and I didn't think 8.99 was that great of a deal. they look like burundis right?

does anyone sell burundi fry/juvies for $5 or less? I'd be interseted if it's at that price..


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

good luck as in noone will sell them for that little? i am looking to buy even if they are half an inch big..


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

they had frontosa that size at big als when I was there last week.

I dont know the type as I am not into these fish.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

kuopan said:


> good luck as in noone will sell them for that little? i am looking to buy even if they are half an inch big..


I doubt you'll find anyone selling any frontosa that cheap. I normally sell Burundi Frontosa at $12 each at 1.5" - 2.5" . I was about to post on Kijiji but here's a picture of the frontosa I have. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

That is the cheapest I have seen fronts for that size. I was there yesterday, but decided to pick up some buffalo heads instead  There is a little pet store in Pacific Mall on the main floor, that had them for $15 per but you can do a cash deal for less if you are buying more.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

I've seen F1 fronts go for $5 back then on PN. 

Man I miss my buffalo heads. Did you know when they find a mate they stay with them for life. And if one of them dies they won't look for another mate ever. 

I had a breeding pair that bred over 100 babies.


----------



## grandpafish (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello . Go see John at PJs Scarb. he has Frontosa about 1 1/2 to 2 inches going on sale 2 /$9.99.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

great guy to deal with too


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

the pjs at scarborough town center? are fronts actually sold at that price at pjs or John that works there sells them privately? I.e. is it advertised at 2 for $10 at pjs? thanks


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

No, they're advertised in store. 2 for $9.99 while suplies last.

Brent.


----------

